# Injections- having a hard time



## Shay2025 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am having a hard time coding for injections. Can someone please explain the difference between CPT codes 
20550-20551
20552-20553
64450-64455
64640


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 24, 2011)

20550-20551 are for tendons
20552-20553 are muscles
64450-64455 and 64640 are nerves
the difference between 64450-55 and 64640 is
64450-55 are to provide anesthesia to the nerve, 64640 is for destruction of the nerve
this is all in the CPT book if you read carefully the descriptor for the codes and the other important information provided.


----------



## Shay2025 (Aug 24, 2011)

thx....


----------

